# Köderbeschaffung



## Flo149 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle, fahre an Pfingsten nach Hoofdplaat bei Breskens an der Westerschelde. War schon im Herbst da und hatte da schon Probleme bei der Köderbeschaffung. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich in der Nähe von Breskens Wattwürmer kaufen kann. Was eigent sich sonst so als Köder zum Bandungsangeln? Geht in der Westerschelde im Moment was? Kann mir da einer Infos geben.

Viel Petri Heil

Flo


----------



## Boerni72 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderbeschaffung*

Hi,
also ich war schon ein paar mal bei meine Kumpels am Caravan in Cadsand. Dort in Cadsand Bad ist auch ein Angelgeschäft, wo du Köder bekommst. ist auf den Boulevard de Wieling.
Viel Erfolg Boerni


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderbeschaffung*

Direkt im Hafen von Breskens ist ein kleines Zentrum mit Fischgeschäften, Imbissbuben und einem Laden mit Boots- und Angelzubehör. In dem Yachtladen gibts auch Watt- und Seeringelwürmer, ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer dort, da haben 50 Wattwürmer 3,40 Euro gekostet. Allerdings waren die Watties relativ klein.


----------



## woody (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderbeschaffung*

Hi Flo,

hier ein Link mit so ziemlich allen Adressen für Watt- und Seeringelwürmer.

http://www.zeevissers.com/zeeaasadressen.html


Gruss,
woody


----------



## Flo149 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderbeschaffung*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten, weiß denn jemand ob da im mom schon was geht?

Viel Petri Heil Florian


----------



## woody (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Köderbeschaffung*

Hi Flo



Flo149 schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten, weiß denn jemand ob da im mom schon was geht?
> Viel Petri Heil Florian



Wenn ich das richtig sehe möchtest Du Brandungsangeln - korrekt?

Nun, ich bin ja von der "Bootsfraktion" habe aber  zumindest letzte Woche in Nieuwpoort gesehen, dass recht ordentliche Platten am Pier gefangen wurden. Auch einige Wittlinge waren da. Was scheinbar noch nicht so gut geht ist Seebarsch - obwohl weiter südlich und weiter raus auf den Wracks bereits einiges los war......


Andere Köder?
Vom Boot aus nehme ich immer Makrelenfetzen als erste Wahl - die funktionieren eigentlich immer und halten recht ordentlich am Haken. Weitere Möglichkeit wären Röhrenmuscheln (Messheften) - die bekommt man z.B. in Kamperland ganz frisch und lassen  sich gut einfrieren.

In Belgien gibt es auch "franze Tappen". Das sind sehr lange, fast schwarze Wattwürmer, die sich gefroren super lange halten und auch am  Haken nach 30min noch frisch aussehen (und unheimlich riechen ;-).

Hier mal eine Auswahl sonstiger Köder (leider niederländisch):
http://www.zeevissers.com/aassoorten.html

Viele Grüße,

woody


----------

